# Truth About Syntherol Video



## Big A (Dec 5, 2012)

The TRUTH About SYNTHEROL and Proper SYNTHOL USE! - YouTube


----------



## ProFIT (Dec 5, 2012)

Very well made video!


----------



## rAJJIN (Dec 6, 2012)

Bump!
Glad to see a syntherold Video that shows some real use.
Most just show a Valentino type or one of the south americans injecting 25ml of mtc oil.

Syntherol for sure works. Over the years Ive tried all the brands of Synthol.
Anmymore there is only one brand. It does exactly what its made to do!!
and Pharma Quality...not some homemade concoction. 

Once I get full steam ahead and consistent, Ill be using it in the Biceps and shoulders again.


----------



## odin (Dec 7, 2012)

Great video!!


----------

